
Show HN: Neural TTS App with Voices of Elon Musk, Jack Dorsey, Tim Cook & 25more - vladimirsvsv77
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1489706295
======
vladimirsvsv77
Parodist is a text-to-speech mobile app that uses AI technology to sound
personalized messages in voices of famous politicians, celebs, and tech
leaders.

Our early users love the opportunity to congratulate their friends with the
personalized audio of Taylor Swift or prank their family members with the
video of Barack Obama endorsing them for the POTUS position. Now, we have 45
voices, and we’re constantly adding new ones.

It’s fun, safe, and easy to use. Just enter any name into the template and get
the video or audio voiced.

------
vladimirsvsv77
the app is also available for android

